# Block Or Prevent Users To Save My Webpage



## chow2rich (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm trying to find a way to block or prevent a user from saving my webpage or my website. Help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

no can do, unless you want to learn to make fully flash sites

think of it like a television. You can't prevent the viewer from recording your show via vcr or dvr can you? Its the same thing, you gave them the page, you can't prevent them from keeping it.


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

Why would you want to do that anyway. Even if you do use flash you still can really stop people saving it. Or decompiling it and looking at your code. Its how every one learns, you telling me you never looked at some one elses code to learn?

Let people learn mate  You should be honered if they want to learn from your site.


----------



## chow2rich (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for your help everybody, I'm doing this because you can prevent the user from right-clicking and saving the pictures from the website, but I just want to know how to block or prevent the user from saving a webpage. I found this website that it can prevent the user from saving a webpage. Here is the address: http://www.freewebs.com/geordie04041979/no_save.html.


----------



## Clintonio (Aug 16, 2005)

You can only prevent right clicking in IE and even then we can just hit printscreen.
And @import is also primarily IE functional. 

You just can't stop people getting your code. It's not like it will be anything special anyway, the code that should be hidden is server side coding, which always is.


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

If someone goes into Temporary Internet Files, they will find your rendered page.

You can hide the code you used to make that page by writing the code in a server side language, but any client side language and the rendered page is actually downloaded to the visitor, then the only option you then have is to encrypt the code. Images too.

As dudeking says, let others learn from your work.


----------



## chow2rich (Jan 11, 2007)

How do I encrypt the code? I want to know how? I'm very new to this, please explain. Thank you.


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

There are plenty of programs out there that can encrypt code. If you google website encryption, html encryption, etc you will see plenty of options.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

chow2rich said:


> Thanks for your help everybody, I'm doing this because you can prevent the user from right-clicking and saving the pictures from the website, but I just want to know how to block or prevent the user from saving a webpage. I found this website that it can prevent the user from saving a webpage. Here is the address: http://www.freewebs.com/geordie04041979/no_save.html.


There are various programs available that will compress or scramble your code so that people will not be able to read it. But it will be nigh unto impossible to prevent anyone from saving the page. Even the disabled right-click for pictures is easily overcome by taking a regional screen shot or saving the web page and retrieving the image from the file folder. People will still be able to copy the entire page with things like SnagIt.

You can encrypt the html:

http://j2k.naver.com/j2k.php/japan/www.iwebtool.com/html_encrypter


----------

